# How do you password protect your usb.



## Kenneth (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am starting a new discussion on this board about how do people password protect their usb data on usb drive.

As far as I am concerned,I use a software that can easily password protect my folders on my machine as well as on my usb,the name of this software is Folder Lock,its an encryption software that can password protect my cds dvds and usb also.I found this software on the foloowing link,

*www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock

I would like you people to share your thoughts with me or your personal experiences of using any security software.Your contribution would be highly appreciable.

Regards,

Kenneth.


----------



## Infernal12 (Jan 6, 2009)

Folder Lock is not a very good way ( I found a bug on the very first day of using it)
I mostly dont need to password protect my files


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 6, 2009)

yea you r right my friend.I've also faced some bugs but they were the older versions,now I am using its new version and till now haven't faced and bug,and I am not talking about an individual,my topic is for every one.


----------



## sude (Jan 7, 2009)

i use mformat tool for my transcend  pendrive.
its superd. but works only with transcend tools like pendrives or mp3 players etc.

-SUDE


----------



## alok_chaudhari (Jan 7, 2009)

i was using folder lock but it corrupted my hdd partition and i had to format it at last.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes you are right,Ive also faced this kind of problems but it was the older version that caused me some trouble,but now the new version is good,many of my friends are also using this program and they say that its good.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 9, 2009)

My pendrive has a finger-print protection and in-built password protection as well.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> My pendrive has a finger-print protection and in-built password protection as well.



+1


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 9, 2009)

your pen drive may protect your data but Folder Lock can protect data on usb, cd/dvd,pendrives and can also hide the data so that no one can sneak into your data.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 12, 2009)

Folder Lock is a good security software,Follow the link if you want more info that how can you password protect your usb,

 *www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/howto/password-protect-USB-flash-drive.html


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 12, 2009)

^^Seems you are more interested in advertising folderlock


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 12, 2009)

Finerprint protection


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 13, 2009)

whats makes U think that I am advertising any thing,If I would find any thing that is good for every one and is advantageous for everyone than why shouldn't I share it with everyone.

I don't know what makes people think like that..pretty much discouraging


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2009)

^^But you know it is not a freeware, and not many are working Tom, Dick and Harry here. Lots of guys here are students. So a freeware alternative is always better for them.

*Truecrypt is one such thing I like as an altenative.*
*www.truecrypt.org/


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 13, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> *whats makes U think that I am advertising* any thing,If I would find any thing that is good for every one and is advantageous for everyone than why shouldn't I share it with everyone.
> 
> I don't know what makes people think like that..pretty much discouraging



Post number 9 and 10


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 13, 2009)

mr thinkfree now what do u like to say about that truecrypt guy,whats he doing here,i am not compelling anyone to use this software,I like one thing and discussed it,if you are not comfortable with that then I cant do any thing.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 16, 2009)

I recommend truecrypt as well. Its free, it has plenty more features compared to folder lock, and its not advertised by spambots in forums.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 16, 2009)

I have used Truecrypt and it has many bugs thats why its free, and I am not spamming any thing, If I like something then I'll share it with every one,It seems that you are trying to advertise Truecrypt on my thread.....chchchchch


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2009)

^^lol free doesn't mean it has many bugs.  You got it all wrong. Read the manual first.

Let the consumer decide which is better, a forum is meant to troubleshoot problems. So I posted an alternative.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I am not forcing any one to use Folder Lock, I am only sharing my experience..It depends upon you to choose what is right.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jan 17, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Well I am not forcing any one to use Folder Lock, I am only sharing my experience..It depends upon you to choose what is right.


 LOL! Why are you  behaving like a crybaby. It seems that either you are a girl or an immature guy. ha ha ha ha..................thanx for these laughs!!! And I don't intend to offend you. Cool down


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 19, 2009)

Well everybody is thinking that i am spamming something here,,,think what you want...I just wanted to keep everybody updated.

lets start a discussion here...lets share how do we keep our systems secure...what tricks or techniques do we use to keep our data secured.


----------



## mittyr (Jan 24, 2009)

"Truecrypt" if ter's no in-built option but U need to learn to use it or U may/can loose everything. Even crackers recommed it


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 24, 2009)

I use that U3 software from Sandisk for my USB drive. it wasn't inbuilt but I downloaded it. Works just fine (more due to my hack-proof password choosing abilities). But this software only works for Sandisk USB drives.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 26, 2009)

I also have used true crypt..It worked perfectly for few months,then it stared showing up some bugs, I don't know why, I reported my problem to the vendor but didn't received any response so I decided to switch over something more secure and more reliable than true crypt and found Folder Lock...I have used its each and every feature... Its been 7 months using this software and i haven't faced any bug.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 26, 2009)

What I dont like about folder lock is, its insistence on protecting files stored in one location, aka the locker. In my comp, I use Universal Shield.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont know its mechanism of saving files,,,the only thing I like is that it secures the data and no one gets any chance to sneak in to it, thats why I like Folder Lock.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 28, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> I use that U3 software from Sandisk for my USB drive. it wasn't inbuilt but I downloaded it. Works just fine (more due to my hack-proof password choosing abilities). But this software only works for Sandisk USB drives.


Yeah, you got some great abilities there!


wait...what if I put a gun onto your forehead? Do you have any abilities for such situation? 

TrueCrypt has a wonderful option for creating hidden containers!


----------



## fireblues (Jan 28, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> I use that U3 software from Sandisk for my USB drive. it wasn't inbuilt but I downloaded it. Works just fine (more due to my hack-proof password choosing abilities). But this software only works for Sandisk USB drives.



+1

Having the same... Wonderful Functionality and Facilities.......


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 28, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I dont know its mechanism of saving files,,,the only thing I like is that it secures the data and no one gets any chance to sneak in to it, thats why I like Folder Lock.


Dude, have you every tried anything other than Folder Lock? The way you are supporting it, it seems to me that you are yet to see some more softwares!

BTW has anyone used Cryptainer(mobile edition, for pen drives, etc!)
*www.cypherix.com/cryptainerle/mobile.htm


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ I did, not the mobile one, but the one for windows. it's the same concept of folder lock - throw in all your files in one folder, and its locked and encrypted.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 29, 2009)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ I did, not the mobile one, but the one for windows. it's the same concept of folder lock - throw in all your files in one folder, and its locked and encrypted.


I too downloaded it, but I found it too tedious!
I am using *www.androsasoft.net/ instead.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 29, 2009)

I've used file lock,true crypt, lock folder xp, the note pad technique and many other,,,have you used any other than cryptainer... I found Folder lock more secure than those I mentioned above...I use it to secure my data on cds and dvds also...none of the above softwares offers full portabilty but Folder Lock do...have you ever tried this software..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jan 29, 2009)

Kenneth said:
			
		

> have you ever tried this software..



Yes, and quite frankly, it sucks. I've seen and used superior(imho) software.

and BTW, I'd really love to see a post of yours that doesnt contain the word "Folder Lock", or isnt about it.


----------



## mittyr (Jan 29, 2009)

Wat kind of "bugs" U got in Truecrypt?? 

Tried "hidden encryption" in a encrypted container in "Truecrypt" ??, nobody will even know it exists.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 30, 2009)

when I tried to lock an hide my files with true crypt, it did lock the files but they were not hidden, I tried this process several times and faced the same bug, same problem faced with lock folder xp.



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Yes, and quite frankly, it sucks. I've seen and used superior(imho) software.
> 
> and BTW, I'd really love to see a post of yours that doesnt contain the word "Folder Lock", or isnt about it.



It isn't the way you are thinking...I am only discussing about aan application which I find really very helpful for me.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 30, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Yeah, you got some great abilities there!
> 
> 
> wait...what if I put a gun onto your forehead? Do you have any abilities for such situation?
> ...



Oooh! How come doc's got a gun? In any case, the password dies with me!!!  BWAHAHAHAHAHA...
 Nah, I meant to say my passwords are something no one in the world can guess. And I doubt if most of the password cracking softwares ever will.


----------



## mittyr (Jan 30, 2009)

@Kenneth

I didnt clearly understand what U said. 

Best way to do is not to encrypt a "existing parition/drive" but a new one in PC. For USB, don't encrypt the whole of it (incase something goes wrong U wont able to access it) but make a "encrypted container" in it. 

To add, What U said/want cannot be called a "bug" , just read a little more of the manual and save the "volume header" if U are worried


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 4, 2009)

but I m still not satisfied with true crypt,,,its features are limited,,as the security threats are increasing , I think truecrypt wont wok well. I dont care whether I have to buy something which is really useful for me like Folder Lock. People who are using true crypyt and other application I would recommend them to give a try to Folder Lock and they'll see the difference themselves.


----------



## mittyr (Feb 4, 2009)

Read the "manual" again, boy. 

What U want to use is your choice just don't make it look-like its the best


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 6, 2009)

I've read the manual.. did as was directed, used the vault to hide and encrypt my folders, but the same thing happened,,,it only locked my documents but it didn't hide my folders, Ive also used lockbox, they aren't at all useful,,,I think the application I have is more reliable than them.


----------

